# Luziânia - Goiás



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Olá a todos. 
Revirando meus arquivos no pc, encontrei algumas fotos de Luziânia tiradas em 2017, as quais eram para serem utilizadas em um thread à época, porém acabei esquecendo de fazê-lo. Hj resolvi tomar coragem e postar. Embora sejam fotos de 2017 acredito que seja válido uma vez que não há atualizações à respeito da cidade aqui no fórum. As fotos foram em sua maior parte tiradas de dentro do carro em movimento, em vários períodos do dia, não me importando em caprichar nas imagens, uma vez que aproveitava o deslocamento durante o trabalho que realizei na cidade, me importando apenas em registar, então peço desculpas pela qualidade das imagens.
Todas as fotos foram tiradas por mim no celular.
Vou editando quando possível.

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.









101.









102.









103.









104.









105.









106.









107.









108.









109.









110.









111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.









118.









119.









120.









121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130.









131.









132.









133.









134.









135.









136.









137.









138.









139.









140.









141.









142.









143.









144.









145.









146.









147.









148.









149.









150.









151.









152.









153.









154.









155.









156.









157.









158.









159.









160.









161.









162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.









171.









172.









Jardim Ingá:

173.









174.









175.









176.









177.


----------



## joaoh (Apr 30, 2017)

tem que melhorar muito as calçadas da cidade


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Ufa, finalmente consegui editar. Deu trabalho esse thread.


----------

